# IUI - Do follicles have a maximum size??



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi 

I had a scan today I was told that I had two follicles one 17mm and one around 12mm.

I am on Buserin spray and 50iu/daily of Gonal F.

My consultant wants to give the second follicle a chance to catch up so he advised me to inject away and come back for a scan on Wednesday with IUI possibly on Friday. 

I am slightly worried as I have read that follicles grow up to 2mm a day and should be 17 -19mm for IUI.

If mine grow 2mm a day my lead follicle could be around 25mm by basting. Is this too big? has anyone had success with folicles this size??

Thanks

Hels


----------



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Cupcake


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Hellsbells, I was just wondering if you got any other information.  I am now in the exact same position as you.  My lead follie was 17 at my scan yesterday and I had another one at 12mm.  They want to wait until Monday to baste to let the 12 get a bit bigger.  Would love to know your thoughts.
Hope you are PUPO by now and get a lovely BFP xx


----------



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Pheobs 

I didn't really find out very much. By Thursday my smaller follicle was 17 something and the other had grown to 23mm. The consultant wanted follies 18+ and said it was an excellent reponse so I didn't worry anymore about it. I imagine your follies will be about the same size on Monday. What meds are you on? When do you trigger? 

I read something on the internet (don't know how reliable it was) that up to 25 is ok. Anyway I took the trigger after the scan on Thursday morning and was basted on Friday at noon. 1 week of 2ww over and I can't say I have any symptoms   
Then again when I got my BFP last year. I definitely had no symptoms until 8 days after IUI and then had very few until after testing.

Lots of luck for the weekend and Monday. Let me know how you get on.
Hels


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you so much Hels for getting back to me, really appreciate it.  Well I am in for a scan again tomorrow to check.  last time I had IUI 36 hours after trigger shot of Pregnyl.  This time I have Ovitrelle, will be finding out times tomorrow so will let you know.  Feel much better now though, thanks.
Wishing you loads of luck for the rest of your 2ww, really hope you get a BFP and don't go too crazy waiting!
xxxx


----------

